# 1995 Gary Fisher Procaliber Ltd OCLV



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone on the forums have any experience with the Fisher OCLV frames. Im interested in one near my area but am a little weary on the reviews Ive read about the weakness of the frames. Are these frames repairable or garbage once they crack? Thanks.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Any carbon frame is garbage once cracked. I wasn't aware that the OCLV Fishers had a bad reputation for cracking though.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> Any carbon frame is garbage once cracked.


Some might go so far as to say that any carbon frame is garbage _before_ it cracks.

It's the only frame material I know of that can degrade from exposure to sunlight. (Unless the manufacturer puts an abundance of UV blocker into the epoxy.) There won't be a lot of vintage carbon frames around in the future IMHO.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I was going to mention Calfee too. Not that I'm a huge supporter of plastic bikes, but he does a fine job. Had a few customers work with him on a range of ugliness, all happy folks now.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

loudawwg56 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone on the forums have any experience with the Fisher OCLV frames. Im interested in one near my area but am a little weary on the reviews Ive read about the weakness of the frames. Are these frames repairable or garbage once they crack? Thanks.


You need to check it out to see what kind of shape it's in. 

If you see cracks or it's really beat up, don't buy it. 
If you're afraid of carbon, don't buy it. 
If he's asking crazy money, don't buy it. 
But if it looks in good shape, fits, and is a good deal, it may make for a nice ride.
I'm still riding a Trek OCLV from '95 and have no intentions of retiring it any time soon.


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well here it is. It is in amazing shape! I ended up picki g up the bike through a straight trade. The bike has a metallic black with gold sparkle to it. There are no signs of cracks or any discolor. I noticed the hate on carbon fiber why?


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Be careful taking photos of CF. I read on the internet about this one guy that was doing that and the flash from the camera made the carbon fiber explode.

That's why I haven't posted any pics of my 15 year old CF rig.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

trailville said:


> Be careful taking photos of CF. I read on the internet about this one guy that was doing that and the flash from the camera made the carbon fiber explode.
> 
> That's why I haven't posted any pics of my 15 year old CF rig.


I heard the same story, but when I heard it the bike fell over while he took the picture and the top tube got dented.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

A decent coat of opaque paint can block UV rays. It's the reason you rarely see nude CFRP on airplanes and other aerospace vehicles. 

The frame looks like your basic NOS Trek first gen OCLV with the down tube routed shifter cables. I've seen a few of the early frames come apart at the lugs, but I've also seen a few take untold levels of abuse with no issues.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

loudawwg56 said:


> Well here it is. It is in amazing shape! I ended up picki g up the bike through a straight trade. The bike has a metallic black with gold sparkle to it. There are no signs of cracks or any discolor. I noticed the hate on carbon fiber why?


The hate on carbon fibre would most likely be due to the 'old school' nature of this forum, with most of the contributors riding a variety of steel, aluminium or titanium bikes. There have a been a few comments over time regarding the 'dead' nature of carbon fibre frames when compared to steel bikes for example. Colker is passionate in this regard. With this bike in particular there'll be a few that think of it just as a rebadged Trek (Fisher was owned by Trek at this time. There are some Trek haters because of the Bontrager and Klein buy outs Klein and the consequent loss of diversity.) and hate it from that perspective.

Looks like you've selected well, the bike looks well looked after and if you enjoy the ride then simply enjoy it.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

It's a 1995 model BTW. EDIT: Actually it's a 1994 model due to the down tube routed cables.










Here's the 1994 model:










Looks like some of the parts have been downgraded.


----------



## mellowdave (Feb 3, 2010)

Zanetti said:


> It's a 1995 model BTW. EDIT: Actually it's a 1994 model due to the down tube routed cables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that looks dated now. I remember when that bike came out, and it was complete unobtanium, so I guess its one of those things that throws perspective on what we go nuts for now.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Call the previous owner and ask him where the Graftons went!

@ Zanetti - no lugs on that bike - the OCLV is a one piece frame, I think you're thinking of the previous generation with carbon tubes bonded to alloy lugs - they did come unstuck, and flexed like a bastard even when they stayed together.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> @ Zanetti - no lugs on that bike - the OCLV is a one piece frame, I think you're thinking of the previous generation with carbon tubes bonded to alloy lugs - they did come unstuck, and flexed like a bastard even when they stayed together.


The OCLV frames actually were fabricated as lugs and tubes. Take a close look at the top tube just forward and behind the cable stops. You can see the faint lines where the top tube joins with the head and seat tube lugs. Anyone that worked for a Trek dealer in the '90s can attest that the company sent out individual OCLV lugs and tubes to use for sales demonstrations.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Zanetti said:


> The OCLV frames actually were fabricated as lugs and tubes. Take a close look at the top tube just forward and behind the cable stops. You can see the faint lines where the top tube joins with the head and seat tube lugs. Anyone that worked for a Trek dealer in the '90s can attest that the company sent out individual OCLV lugs and tubes to use for sales demonstrations.


I stand corrected, I admit I based my previous statement on my wife's 2K6 Fuel EX


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a buddy crack three frames in two years. I was with him one of the times, and he wasn't beating on it or doing anything stupid. Fisher warrantied them each time, and he just sold the last one instead of dealing with it again. I'm not (entirely) anti carbon fiber, but that bike was a lemon.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Call the previous owner and ask him where the Graftons went!
> 
> @ Zanetti - no lugs on that bike - the OCLV is a one piece frame, I think you're thinking of the previous generation with carbon tubes bonded to alloy lugs - they did come unstuck, and flexed like a bastard even when they stayed together.


That's the one i had. what a sad bike it was...


----------



## loudawwg56 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Note to self- Never mention Carbon Fiber bikes in VRC section.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like old carbon frames as much as old paper dish and plastic spoons.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

loudawwg56 said:


> *Note to self- Never mention Carbon Fiber bikes in VRC section.


I think some of the old farts here secretly would love to ride a nice carbon rig (maybe even a Trek :eekster: ) , but they're afraid to come out of the closet. Some of them still won't accept aluminum as a frame material (yet they seem to be fine with just about everything else on the bike being made out of it). 
I'm surprised they're not riding wooden wheels (I fully expect pics of wooden wheels to follow).


----------

